# The Girl Scout turns 8 months!



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

She is beautiful. Time does fly doesn't it. My boys are almost 2. I miss that puppy breath!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They grow up way to fast.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great video and pictures. Scout is smart and beautiful!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Your videos are the best, and Scout is both beautiful and amazing. What a great adventure you two are on together!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great video! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Kelli (Apr 28, 2009)

Scout is gorgeous.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

What a beautiful gorgeous dog! I love her! 

Can you tell me what you used to create the video? It is stunning!

Kris


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

zeke11 said:


> What a beautiful gorgeous dog! I love her!
> 
> Can you tell me what you used to create the video? It is stunning!
> 
> Kris


I use windows movie maker (free software already installed). And my camera that took the pictures and the videos. I am hoping to get new software some day so that I can add more effects.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

wow you did a great job putting that together! Scout is really coming along, you certainly have a gem there!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! What a great video. Scout is such a pretty girl.


----------

